# Please help me identify this (well-known) melody! (Score picture attached)



## Lunchbox (Apr 21, 2018)

Hello all,

This is my first post. I have tried online melody software to identify this and come up with nothing. I heard it on the radio but didn't hear the identification and I loved the piece... the notes were played on the piano accompanied by strings.

I'm not certain if this is in the right key, but I'm sure this is a famous piece and I would just love to know what it is.... if this rings a bell to anyone, thank you advance!!!


----------



## Lunchbox (Apr 21, 2018)

Found it! Beautiful piece in any case. Erik Satie.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Enjoy your own detective work


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Good work Lunchbox


----------

